# honey in Jam



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

From "the Good Goodies" by Stan and Floss Dworkin

"Yes: james, jelies, preserves, marmalades and conserves, all can be made successfully with honey and fruit, and nothing else."

"No additional pectin is added. Not that there's anything wrong with pectin--many fruites ahve pectin in them naturally. Apples, cranberries, beach plums, and other fruites have it. There is even a commercial pectin made from apples. You can also buy commercial jellers whose lables read like chemical soups. But the point is that you just don't need them. Our james and jellies thicken on their own, whiout help. Some from their own pectin, some from the thickening of the cooked honey."

"Warning: Honey scorches, so it must be cooked over a flame just high enough to simmer it. These recipes call for low flames, and that means simmering low. This slows the cooking, but it ensures you against scorching, and keeps the color of the finished jam close to the color of the fresh fruit"

"Cranberry Jelly: 1 pound cranberries 1 cup honey." 

"Put the cranberries in a pot with just enough water to cover. Bring to a boil and continue to boil, covered (the cranberries pop), for 5 minutes. Remove from the heat, drain off the cranberry water. (you can reserve it for a cranberry ****tail), and press the berries with a slotted spoon to remove more water. Add the honey to the jar and stir thoroughly until the honey is completely distributed. Place in the refeigerator to cool and set. No further jelling aid is needed. Serve as a jelly or as a cranberry sauce."

"Plum Jam: 1 pound fresh plums 5/8 cup honey 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon."

"Put plums into a large pot. Add honey and stir. Simmer, uncovered, about 40 minutes over a very low heat, stirring often. During the last few minutes of cooking, add the cinnamon."

It's a great book with lots of honey recipes and many more jam and marmalade recipes.

Virtually ALL of the jelly and jam recipes are just fruit and honey.


----------



## pennstatepitt (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks a lot. I'll have to take a look and try it.


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

Pomona's Universal Pectin gives directions for making jelly/jam from jsut about any fruit, using honey. You can buy this pectin at health food stores.


----------

